# Tang Soo Do



## ezee (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody know much about this...

I do JKD and Krav Maga having done a bit of Kung Fu and Ju Jitsu a few years ago...

I have a friend who does Tang Soo Do and thinks its great for self defence... my understanding of it is very similar to tkd but more focused on forms and has some common traits with kung fu however it seems to me it must just be another stand up style based mainly on kicks that would be pretty innefective aginst a rounded fighter...

or am i missing something re tsd?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

To be honest mate I think you're sorted with JKD and Krav Maga, two of the best self-defense martial arts out there. Add a bit more Jiu Jitsu and maybe some boxing into your knowledge and I think you'll be sorted against any style


----------



## ezee (Apr 11, 2008)

JayC said:


> To be honest mate I think you're sorted with JKD and Krav Maga, two of the best self-defense martial arts out there. Add a bit more Jiu Jitsu and maybe some boxing into your knowledge and I think you'll be sorted against any style


did a few years jj... but that was a while ago so your probably right...

couple of boxers in my jkd classes though so thats good training... great at the little footwork to get the extra power!

will be training muai thai in thailand for a few weeks this year as well...

do you know anything about tang soo do though?... as i say to me it looks like kung fu... ie better than nothing but nothing special... apparently ne of the guys in ufc 1 and 2 trained in it and he was a very good striker so just wondered if i was wrong in my thoughts on it?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, some people I know do it, and are black belts in it. But to be honest, it's just a different form of Tae Kwon Do with a few different moves. I don't think it'll help if you do Kung Fu, maybe for flexibility but with Kung Fu you probably already have that!


----------



## ezee (Apr 11, 2008)

JayC said:


> Yes, some people I know do it, and are black belts in it. But to be honest, it's just a different form of Tae Kwon Do with a few different moves. I don't think it'll help if you do Kung Fu, maybe for flexibility but with Kung Fu you probably already have that!


thanks...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

was it not Kook Soo Won - or something similar in spelling in early UFC?. Gary Goodridge used it as his style in a black Gi....although he is just a big strong boxer/scrapper at the end of the day.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Kuk Sool Won mate


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Cheers Jay - knew I was close - but wrong - is this the same thing we are on about?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Not the same, but they may aswell be


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Kook Sool Won't then?


----------



## kristian (Apr 9, 2008)

Tang soo do was the first martial art style i started training in when i was 14 years old. It comes across as a mixtue of karate and TKD and a s far as i know being the forrunner for TKD. However it is said to be 60 percent northern chinese kungfu (soo bahk). I trained with the united kingdom tang soo do federation for about 5 years. It is more traditional compared to krav maga but was still quite a fluid style. Like TKD there is a lot of high kicking, but uses the hands more than TKD probably.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

i have a good friend in uk who is a dan grade in Tang soo do and when he used to come to aikido class we used to "kick his but " in the nices aikido way:biggerGrin:

its very much taikwando (sp) based style and from korea too

during my aikido studies i also had the pleasure (and pain) of training in hapkido and there are some traits of Tang soo do in there with the long kicks and stuff

IMO for self defence .............learn self defence (geoff thompson, lee morrison, dave turton, mick coup etc), theres nothing close in the martial arts if you arent trained for long periods of time, even good martial artists stall when confronted and with techniques being more finite motor skill base rather than gross they have to stall too often...........the best martial arts for self defence that i have experianced have come from the phillipines (is that the right english spelling or with an F).....Krav is very combat based (as it has a military base)

all IMOP


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input Samurai69,


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

I did a year of Kong Soo Do, that was a very fun martial art. I found it very unlike TKD in that it focused more on close range combat and a very tight stance with stable feet for hand strikes..


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Did Tang Soo Do as a kid, really enjoyed it, the close in stuff was very good and they had some good takedowns, the only thing is the kicks are very high and quite overly flashy in my book. Looks great but realistically it aint going to work for MMA.


----------

